# Tarantula that won't eat, what have you done to get it to eat again.



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

Have you had a tarantula that was doing great for a number of years and than all the sudden he or she molts and stops eating for a year and a half. She or he is still alive but concern about dying. I have tried every different living creature that you can possibly think of, to give my female tarantula food to eat, crickets, mice, lizards, and rats, etc. 
Earlier this year I lost my female Brachypelma smithi do to the same problem she would not eat after molting, after a year without eating she died. 
Now I'm having the same problem with another species. And she has gone over a year and a half without eating. Before I tell you what species it is that I'm having issues with and how I got her to eat again. I want your input.
What I'm about to tell you on how I got her to eat some of you will be against it as I'm as well. But there is got to be areas on behind on why certain species refuse food and only will take a different type of food than you normally would. 
I'm posting this for educational purposes not to get into arguments but to figure out the tarantulas behavior mentality that they have. 
So please just post your opinions if this has happen to any of you, of your tarantula refusing food for along time and later finding your tarantula dead.
This has happen to me a few times through my years. So any information helps. Thanks.



Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 21, 2015)

I have a 4" N. chromatus that refuses to eat, but its missing both fangs, so its a different story.

I do have extensive experience with G. porteri, which is prone to what you describe as I have had many a long randon bout of fasting.   For this species, I can usually snap her out of it with a big fat moth.  Something about beating wings is just irresistible to them.    I can't tell you how many long fasts have ended with a fat moth.   I'll cut one or both wings and hold it above the t and let it flap wildly...the response is almost always quick IME.

I wish I had better luck raising larger moths so I could feed them on a consistent basis.

Interested to hear your "trick" Jose.


----------



## vespers (May 21, 2015)

Personally, I've had specimens that fasted for several months. But not for a year or more.


----------



## skar (May 21, 2015)

I've not had a T. Fast that long.
But.... I disagree with feeding mice or rats to a T .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I have a 4" N. chromatus that refuses to eat, but its missing both fangs, so its a different story.
> 
> I do have extensive experience with G. porteri, which is prone to what you describe as I have had many a long randon bout of fasting.   For this species, I can usually snap her out of it with a big fat moth.  Something about beating wings is just irresistible to them.    I can't tell you how many long fasts have ended with a fat moth.   I'll cut one or both wings and hold it above the t and let it flap wildly...the response is almost always quick IME.
> 
> ...


 Well it's not a trick but just trying to figure out on why the tarantula fast for such a long time. I have to go back and check my records and see exactly when she last molted. The questions I ask myself is:

1. Why did my tarantula stop eating after her last molt?
2. If you are a sick tarantula she would you not eat at all and refuse all types of food?
3. Why after so long on refusing food my tarantula decides to eat a certain type of food only?
4. Is my tarantula fasting cause she is fed up with the regular food that she has been eating?
5. Once my tarantula ate her first meal in over a year and still refusing other types of food do I still keep feeding my tarantula  the same type of food that I offered her two weeks ago?
6. In the wild is this what you like to eat sometimes?
7. If it is how many of this type of food do I need to give my tarantula until she is back on track of eating crickets, roaches etc.

I have had tarantulas that do fast for months and than they start to eat again but going over a year is to excessive. I have to worry after four months without eating specially over a year.

So I had my female Brachypelma smith that died, and I have two others that won't eat except for what I just offered to them. Like I said some of you will get offended once I post but it was hard for me to decide what would be the next best meal to get my spider to eat. I'm not about to give up on them.


Jose

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 11:19 AM ----------




skar said:


> I've not had a T. Fast that long.
> But.... I disagree with feeding mice or rats to a T .


 I know that's hard to do also.


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (May 21, 2015)

Your not feeding her baby homosapien's are you josethat might be illegal.but if you found something a spider has ate or do eat to survive, and she is doing good then keep it up ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (May 21, 2015)

jose said:


> I have tried every different living creature that you can possibly think of, to give my female tarantula food to eat, crickets, mice, lizards, and rats, etc.


If its not any of those prey animals....



jose said:


> So I had my female Brachypelma smith that died, and I have two others that won't eat except for what I just offered to them. Like I said some of you will get offended once I post but it was hard for me to decide what would be the next best meal to get my spider to eat. I'm not about to give up on them.


...and you're seemingly hesitant to just post whatever it is, while saying some people will be offended....did you feed them other tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange (May 21, 2015)

I had problems getting my Euathlus sp.red slings to eat and found warming them up had an almost immediate effect. I know it sounds simple but it could be worth a shot if you don't already have her warm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

vespers said:


> If its not any of those prey animals....
> 
> 
> ...and you're seemingly hesitant to just post whatever it is, while saying some people will be offended....did you feed them other tarantulas?


 No not hesitant, will post later. Right now I just would like other members to post if they have had the same problem and what was done to get their spider to eat after a year to a year and a half without food. 

Jose

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 01:31 PM ----------




Belle Fury said:


> I had problems getting my Euathlus sp.red slings to eat and found warming them up had an almost immediate effect. I know it sounds simple but it could be worth a shot if you don't already have her warm?


 I tried raising the temperature that did not work either. Last summer I had my friend take care of her and see if he could get her to eat and give her a new set up, nothing worked for him either. My friend just barely gave her back to me about three weeks ago. When I get home I will check the exact date when she last molted.


Jose


----------



## cold blood (May 21, 2015)

You feeding fish?


----------



## BobGrill (May 21, 2015)

You yell at them. Usually works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> You yell at them. Usually works.


 I tried yelling but it didn't do any good.


Jose

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 04:35 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> You feeding fish?


 I actually did try a fish and it did not work either.



Jose


----------



## theconmacieist (May 21, 2015)

This thread should be renamed "Guess what I fed my T".


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

theconmacieist said:


> This thread should be renamed "Guess what I fed my T".


 No not exactly, I know that there's got to be some of you that have had this problem before. The main purpose of this thread for starters is, educate people, of what you might have to do when this sort of thing happens to you. 
Once I post I expect criticism but if that is the way it's going to be so be it. I'm against feeding what I fed her, but I had to do make a decision for her sake. I'm talking about one of my spiders that has not eaten over a year, and I'm worried. I lost one earlier this year due that it seems to be the same problem. Somehow I needed to correct what ever the issue the spider has of not eating.

Since no one else has nothing similar to discuss I will post in a bit.


Jose


----------



## DVirginiana (May 21, 2015)

If it's nothing that's already been mentioned, what are you feeding them, kittens?:sarcasm:

I generally have no issues with people feeding whatever it takes to get their pets eating again.  There's a lot of criticism in some snake communities when people feed snakes to other snakes that would naturally eat snakes in the wild, but I have no issue with stuff like that.  I'm more interested in what it could be about whatever it is you're offering that is making them eat and if there's any way you could get those qualities with what would be considered a more 'acceptable' feeder.


----------



## theconmacieist (May 21, 2015)

jose said:


> No not exactly, I know that there's got to be some of you that have had this problem before. The main purpose of this thread for starters is, educate people, of what you might have to do when this sort of thing happens to you.
> Once I post I expect criticism but if that is the way it's going to be so be it. I'm against feeding what I fed her, but I had to do make a decision for her sake. I'm talking about one of my spiders that has not eaten over a year, and I'm worried. I lost one earlier this year due that it seems to be the same problem. Somehow I needed to correct what ever the issue the spider has of not eating.
> 
> Since no one else has nothing similar to discuss I will post in a bit.
> ...


 I understand what you are saying. I apologize if I was being too blunt. It just seems like the burning question.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

*Brachypelma baumgarteni finally ate after 1 year and 8 months*

As some of you know I have been in the hobby since 1989. During my first years I have lost quite a few tarantulas do to poor judgement on my part and also poor research not available. The one thing I do remember when I was reading a book back in the early 90's is that tarantulas can live up to two years without eating as long as the tarantula has water. That was almost the case with my Brachypelma baumgarteni, until I provided a food source for her that she felt was needed wether out of being threaten by another tarantula.

My Brachypelma baumgarteni molted in 09/02/2013. On May 12, 2015 when she finally ate her first meal since she molted in 2013. During this long fasting that she went through I have tried and tried as well as my friend has tried to feed her different types of food. she would not eat what was offered to her, her abdomen was getting thinner and thinner. Some time last year before the summer I asked my friend to take care of her while I went through my divorce, and also if he could get her to eat. In his care she would not eat either, finally about three weeks ago I told my friend to bring her back to me. 
Earlier this year I lost my Brachypelma smithi that seems to have had the same problem as my baumgarteni. Since of my smithi death I was determine not to loose my baumgarteni. 

On May 12, 2015 I finally decided to feed her a tarantula, my baumgarteni did not hesitate at all she went after the tarantula and had the tarantula for a meal, it took her two days to eat the tarantula. I waited until May 19, 2015 to feed her again this time I was hoping to at least get her appetite restore with some crickets, but she would not eat the crickets. I gave her another tarantula and again she did not hesitate to have another tarantula as a meal. Here is a photo of her today after two meals without any eating any food for a year and 8 months.

Brachypelma baumgarteni Female






I know that I took a chance of loosing my baumgarteni on a fight but it had to be done after nearly two years without food. I was not going to post this thread at all but I felt that it needs to be posted for educational reasons and possibly research. Also I am against feeding a tarantula to another tarantula so it was really hard for me to have to give her a tarantula as a food source for her.

I will take the criticism like a man if some of you want to go that route. Or we can learn from this thread I posted. I wish I took a photo of her before she ate, the thought was not in my mind at the time since I was not thinking of posting.

The problem now is, is she going to eat her regular food or do I have to give her another tarantula to keep up on her weight.


-J

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## just1moreT (May 21, 2015)

She is a dandy. Glad she is going be with you for good while longer


----------



## cold blood (May 21, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what species was fed?   How big was the "meal spider".

Dang thing looks nice and plump now, so I'm guessing the fed spider was an adult or close.


----------



## just1moreT (May 21, 2015)

I heard it was a P metallica


----------



## theconmacieist (May 21, 2015)

I thought maybe it was a tarantula. I have had success feeding large burrowing wolf spiders to adults before.


----------



## DVirginiana (May 21, 2015)

I wonder if you could get the same response by feeding a true spider and not have to sacrifice any other T's in your collection.


----------



## vespers (May 21, 2015)

Ah, so my guess was correct.
I, too, am curious as to what what the "feeder species" was. The thought that comes to my mind is, how does one decide what tarantula is more worthy or deserving of continued life than the other?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Just out of curiosity, what species was fed?   How big was the "meal spider".
> 
> Dang thing looks nice and plump now, so I'm guessing the fed spider was an adult or close.


 Ah man, I knew this question was going to be asked and to be honest I will keep this part to myself. But I will say that it was a little smaller than her.


-J

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 08:22 PM ----------




just1moreT said:


> I heard it was a P metallica


 Ahhhh! Most likely not.

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 08:29 PM ----------




DVirginiana said:


> I wonder if you could get the same response by feeding a true spider and not have to sacrifice any other T's in your collection.


 You know I do wish I didn't have to sacrifice another spider. The whole purpose to this thread is really of why of all the prey that was giving to her from her last molt she refused. Why is it that minutes before feeding her a tarantula she would not eat crickets? And why a week later after having her first meal that she still refused a different source of food but accepted another tarantula as a meal?


-J


----------



## Roosterbomb (May 21, 2015)

I asked this question on another post. What's the difference between a cricket and a tarantula. Aside from cost I don't understand why people are so offended by it.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

vespers said:


> Ah, so my guess was correct.
> I, too, am curious as to what what the "feeder species" was. The thought that comes to my mind is, how does one decide what tarantula is more worthy or deserving of continued life than the other?


 Yeah you were right all a long. As a pet keeper I have a tarantula that not had a meal over a year, obviously the baumgarteni is a rare species in the hobby and which makes her valuable. Regardless of the financial part she is still valuable as the two that died, take away the financial part all spiders are equal, but hard choices have to be made.


-J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theconmacieist (May 21, 2015)

jose said:


> [/COLOR] You know I do wish I didn't have to sacrifice another spider. The whole purpose to this thread is really of why of all the prey that was giving to her from her last molt she refused. Why is it that minutes before feeding her a tarantula she would not eat crickets? And why a week later after having her first meal that she still refused a different source of food but accepted another tarantula as a meal?
> 
> 
> -J


 I have experienced that some of my larger arboreals will ignore smaller prey like crickets and go for larger male dubias. I don't know if it is because they don't deem them worthwhile or that they are better at hiding.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

Roosterbomb said:


> I asked this question on another post. What's the difference between a cricket and a tarantula. Aside from cost I don't understand why people are so offended by it.


 My thought is since we love our tarantulas we just don't want to see another tarantula get hurt, neglected or abused. 



-J

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 08:52 PM ----------




theconmacieist said:


> I have experienced that some of my larger arboreals will ignore smaller prey like crickets and go for larger male dubias. I don't know if it is because they don't deem them worthwhile or that they are better at hiding.


 That maybe true, it's just weird that two of my spider around the same time molted and decided to refuse food. One died earlier this year. 
Now my adult Acanthoscurria sp. "Fracta" is doing the same thing. The only difference with her is that she did eat after molting, later I tried to mate her with my mature male that I had at that time, she killed the male and ate the male. Once after eating the mature male she went on a fasting mood. 



-J


----------



## Hobo (May 21, 2015)

Roosterbomb said:


> I asked this question on another post. What's the difference between a cricket and a tarantula. Aside from cost I don't understand why people are so offended by it.


A live, healthy tarantula can seriously injure or kill another in its struggles.
A cricket cannot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Roosterbomb (May 21, 2015)

I Agree 100%. But I get the feeling some of us start harrassing others for feeding Ts to other Ts. I don't plan to ever do it but if people don't feel comfortable posting no ones gonna learn. Sorry didn't wanna drag the post of topic too far. I just want to know what other people might have done and how they've done it without fear of being slammed.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 21, 2015)

Well, a couple thoughts. One tarantula was probably going to die in the end, so it was a matter of having to choose which. If you had done nothing, there would likely still be one less spider. Secondly, dying of starvation, even a self imposed starvation probably entails more suffering than being immediately killed and eaten, and being killed and eaten is the more natural of the two demises. As long as it is a last ditch effort, I don't really see a big problem. A controversial thing to be sure, but wrong? I don't think so.
 I do hope that anybody that would consider it would make it a last-ditch attempt rather than "My spider hasn't eaten in two months, I'll try giving it another tarantula!" Also, if i was faced with such a choice, I'd prefer to use a mature male if one was available, preferably one that had already been successfully paired.
I think the question of whether or not a largish true spider, if available, would trigger the same feeding response, such as a wolf spider. Like you, I also wonder if the possibility might exist that the spider will no longer accept anything but another spider.That could become a bit of a headache to have to make a similar decision repeatedly for the rest of the fussy-eater's life span. Be sure to let us know if the B. baumgarteni finally accepts anything else.

Could I do it? I'm not sure. I had enough difficulty euthanizing one when I knew it was for the best, and there was no question that it was for the best. And even then, I needed somebody else to tell me that it was. But that's a weakness of my own, not a criticism towards the action you chose.


----------



## Hobo (May 21, 2015)

Jose pointed out it was a risk; I think it's important to point that out and this was a last possible alternative,  just in case a new keeper finds this thread.

There's a big difference between a cricket and a tarantula as a feeder, and the choice to feed prey that can significantly injure your tarantula should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 21, 2015)

Hobo said:


> A live, healthy tarantula can seriously injure or kill another in its struggles.
> A cricket cannot.


 That is true I took a risk. The two tarantula I gave her was a bit smaller than her. Even though both tarantulas that were smaller it could have injured my baumgarteni. 
Though what remains of this topic is will she now accept her regular feeding meals or do I have to feed her another tarantula to keep up with her health/weight?


Jose


----------



## Roosterbomb (May 21, 2015)

This might be wacky but is it possible that it starts off defending itself then the feeding response kicks in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (May 21, 2015)

I find this to be super intresting, since I've bought some stuff from a local buddy over the three years and the same thing happened to me. I've had P met(P met actually died for a friend, but was bought from the same guy like the other two), A. Metallica, and recently a GBB stop eating all of a sudden and all three died about ten months when they stopped eating. I made sure they had a lot of fluids to make up for them not eating. The local guy didn't feed well so, I thought that was the problem, but not all the t's i bought from him did this. I honestly think they had some sort of parasite in them..... I wish you luck Jose, but if this speciemen dies, I would dissect him/her. That might give you some clues.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 22, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Well, a couple thoughts. One tarantula was probably going to die in the end, so it was a matter of having to choose which. If you had done nothing, there would likely still be one less spider. Secondly, dying of starvation, even a self imposed starvation probably entails more suffering than being immediately killed and eaten, and being killed and eaten is the more natural of the two demises. As long as it is a last ditch effort, I don't really see a big problem. A controversial thing to be sure, but wrong? I don't think so.
> I do hope that anybody that would consider it would make it a last-ditch attempt rather than "My spider hasn't eaten in two months, I'll try giving it another tarantula!" Also, if i was faced with such a choice, I'd prefer to use a mature male if one was available, preferably one that had already been successfully paired.
> I think the question of whether or not a largish true spider, if available, would trigger the same feeding response, such as a wolf spider. Like you, I also wonder if the possibility might exist that the spider will no longer accept anything but another spider.That could become a bit of a headache to have to make a similar decision repeatedly for the rest of the fussy-eater's life span. Be sure to let us know if the B. baumgarteni finally accepts anything else.
> 
> Could I do it? I'm not sure. I had enough difficulty euthanizing one when I knew it was for the best, and there was no question that it was for the best. And even then, I needed somebody else to tell me that it was. But that's a weakness of my own, not a criticism towards the action you chose.


 I will let you guys know, I'm hoping that she will start eating her regular food. It's unfortunate that I have another tarantula I bought for her. If I see a decrease in size of her abdomen within a week I will try to feed her again with some crickets, if she does not want the cricket I will be giving her another tarantula. Right now I'm not comfortable with her weight and health of how long she went without food.


-J

---------- Post added 05-21-2015 at 10:35 PM ----------




Roosterbomb said:


> This might be wacky but is it possible that it starts off defending itself then the feeding response kicks in?


 I had the same thought, makes me wonder that it might be a challenge for them. I just don't understand why not eating for so long.


-J


----------



## Hellemose (May 22, 2015)

Someone send him a couple of L. parahybana breeding groups   they should be able to provide a steady source of "meal" T's

that being said, it is quite interesting, i havent experienced anything like that except for a G. rosea going off food for long periods of time, i dont see anything wrong chosing to use a T as food, they would no doubt risk ending that way in nature, just as i have no issues using young bearded dragons as food to my woma's and blackheaded pythons, it might seem "cold and harsh" but odds are that they have had a far better life than most others before they got eaten and it is natures way.


----------



## vespers (May 22, 2015)

Well,  its logical to assume that other arachnids would be a part of a tarantulas diet in the wild at times.. I've read that B. vagans will regularly prey upon C. gracilis scorpions, for example.


----------



## Blueandbluer (May 22, 2015)

Roosterbomb said:


> This might be wacky but is it possible that it starts off defending itself then the feeding response kicks in?


This was also my thought. "Hey, that's big enough to hurt me, I'd better kill it" and then once it's in her fangs "...it's kinda tasty, might as well not waste it."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 22, 2015)

The first two tarantulas that was killed and eaten by my B. baumgarteni I bought them at the pet store. I did buy another just in case I need to feed her another spider, I hope it does not come to that cause I also can't afford to feed her gourmet food.
I will tell you though the three spiders that I bought for her to eat were docile tarantulas. 


Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yentlequible (May 22, 2015)

I owned this spider for 14 months before giving her back to Jose. In that time I tried all sorts of methods to get her to eat. I tried adjusting humidity, temperature, and not disturbing her for months at a time, as well as other small things. I tried a few different feeders and every single one turned out the same. Many times, she should jump towards the feeder like she knew she was hungry, but as soon as she realized what it was, she would instantly back off. It was the same for everything I gave her.


----------



## JoeRossi (May 22, 2015)

I hold my head in despair of the tarantula loss.....My Rose hair Rosie O'donnell escaped from my house, was found, turned in to the local pet store, and Jose bought her and fed it to that baumgarteni beast.  She was such a sweet docile lady and probably tried to give her a hug or kiss before the beast ripped her head off....Shame on you Jose....Shame...be a man and tell them all it was a rose hair and my sweet  Rosie O'donnell R.I.P. I may never get another as Chile imports are closed and there was no monetary value worth her love anyway   PINCHE BANDITO!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (May 22, 2015)

Do I see Another feeder market opening up , poor rosie's never going get a break  I kid buddy I'm glad your old girl is going to live longer


----------



## Ellenantula (May 23, 2015)

I can only imagine how frustrating a baumgarteni that won't eat can be!  I can't imagine either why she would refuse a cricket -- little hoppy meals!  You may have really raised the bar now -- now your baumgarteni will be jonesing for more Ts.  I would love to see a future post stating she took down a cricket.  Sheeesh -- expensive T to feed otherwise.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 23, 2015)

JoeRossi said:


> I hold my head in despair of the tarantula loss.....My Rose hair Rosie O'donnell escaped from my house, was found, turned in to the local pet store, and Jose bought her and fed it to that baumgarteni beast.  She was such a sweet docile lady and probably tried to give her a hug or kiss before the beast ripped her head off....Shame on you Jose....Shame...be a man and tell them all it was a rose hair and my sweet  Rosie O'donnell R.I.P. I may never get another as Chile imports are closed and there was no monetary value worth her love anyway   PINCHE BANDITO!!!!


 You had to do it, yes it was two rose hairs. This is one of the reasons on why I did not want to say what species it was, cause of Chile closing its doors. It is frustrating that my spider had to have another spider for food. But like some of you have said and as I know as well it is part of their diet.

*Brachypelma baumgarteni eating a Grammostola porteri *







Jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (May 23, 2015)

I tell by that pic she was skinny and needing to eat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 23, 2015)

*this box that pops up randomly is DUMB!!!!!!!!*

Poor rosies.   I'd think cb LP juvies and ever so abundant vagans and albos could easily satisfy her while being potentially less impactful now that we aren't getting any more "new blood" in from Chile.   Time for a new "feeder" breeding program for you Jose.

Not that I'm faulting you, that Brachy needed to eat and its a very valuable t in the hobby as they are just not abundant, yet are highly coveted.   Best of luck with her in the future, may she give you many a sac!!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 23, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Poor rosies.   I'd think cb LP juvies and ever so abundant vagans and albos could easily satisfy her while being potentially less impactful now that we aren't getting any more "new blood" in from Chile.   Time for a new "feeder" breeding program for you Jose.
> 
> Not that I'm faulting you, that Brachy needed to eat and its a very valuable t in the hobby as they are just not abundant, yet are highly coveted.   Best of luck with her in the future, may she give you many a sac!!


 Yeah if I had a choice to pick a certain species of spider to be use as a food source for my baumgarteni, I would have not chosen the Grammostola porteri. Unfortunately I did not have that choice for the first and second spider that was eaten by my female baumgarteni. 


Jose


----------



## wormwood____ (May 26, 2015)

knew a guy who had a "porteri" or "rosea" or whatever go 3 years without eating. I had an Aphonopelma seemani female go 14 months without eating


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

wormwood____ said:


> knew a guy who had a "porteri" or "rosea" or whatever go 3 years without eating. I had an Aphonopelma seemani female go 14 months without eating


Does it count when I state "Phaedra" hasn't eaten in 4+ months and not shown herself either? I know she's fine though, since I can see her move around in her corkbark when I checked from the outside today


----------



## Yentlequible (May 26, 2015)

wormwood____ said:


> knew a guy who had a "porteri" or "rosea" or whatever go 3 years without eating. I had an Aphonopelma seemani female go 14 months without eating


Remember, as Jose said in an earlier post, this baumgarteni isn't just fasting. It molted, and never touched food again after the molt. That's a problem. Especially since most tarantulas will usually come out of their molt quite skinny. Since I personally had the spider in my possession for a long amount of time, I can side with Jose in that something with her diet is strange. Who knows why she wouldn't eat any of the other feeders. At least she is eating something though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 31, 2015)

*She might be passing soon*

I hate to say this but my baumgarteni is not looking good. Even after two tarantula meals that she had her abdomen got smaller and refusing food again. In some places of her abdomen is looking dented, meaning to me is a for sure sign of her death is coming soon. How soon? I don't know. I just don't understand on why after her molt she refused to eat, she was doing so well before. I'm not going to post photos yet until I know she is gone for good. I'm going to leave her alone until what ever happens. 
No more Grammostola porteri as a food source for her.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 31, 2015)

My condolences. If she passes and you're interested in a learning a method of preserving and mounting her in a frame let me know.  Tough stuff losing a t.  I hope she gets better


----------



## cold blood (May 31, 2015)

Jose, you should find some old MM's that have long since done their jobs and are just awaiting death....I know you probably know a bunch of breeders...just a thought, it would be a shame if you lost such an uncommon beaut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (May 31, 2015)

I'd check the last molt she had and see if maybe the lining of the stomach wasn't shed. Sounds like she has been trying to eat but food can't get in to her, so the lining might be stuck and blocking the way. If so, there's nothing you can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (May 31, 2015)

Jose do reckon she could have had some sort molt issue ,and maybe she was just doing a defensive eating , and the intake of food could have caused the problem she had to get worse.we prob want ever know hope she gets better buddy


----------



## TsunamiSpike (May 31, 2015)

Has she got plenty of access to water at all times? I know a shriveled abdomen can also be relating to dehydration. Probably not the case but with a thought maybe.


----------



## KcFerry (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 1, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> My condolences. If she passes and you're interested in a learning a method of preserving and mounting her in a frame let me know.  Tough stuff losing a t.  I hope she gets better


 I have not decided what to do with her remains once she decides to quit living.

---------- Post added 06-01-2015 at 09:01 AM ----------




cold blood said:


> Jose, you should find some old MM's that have long since done their jobs and are just awaiting death....I know you probably know a bunch of breeders...just a thought, it would be a shame if you lost such an uncommon beaut.


 I thought about it and looking for mature males. Thanks for the thought.

---------- Post added 06-01-2015 at 09:03 AM ----------




klawfran3 said:


> I'd check the last molt she had and see if maybe the lining of the stomach wasn't shed. Sounds like she has been trying to eat but food can't get in to her, so the lining might be stuck and blocking the way. If so, there's nothing you can do.


 I have previously checked her and could not find nothing wrong on the outside of her body.

---------- Post added 06-01-2015 at 09:05 AM ----------




just1moreT said:


> Jose do reckon she could have had some sort molt issue ,and maybe she was just doing a defensive eating , and the intake of food could have caused the problem she had to get worse.we prob want ever know hope she gets better buddy


 I was thinking the same. I do hope she pulls through.

---------- Post added 06-01-2015 at 09:06 AM ----------




TsunamiSpike said:


> Has she got plenty of access to water at all times? I know a shriveled abdomen can also be relating to dehydration. Probably not the case but with a thought maybe.


 She has always had plenty of water. I really don't know what her problem would be.

---------- Post added 06-01-2015 at 09:07 AM ----------




KcFerry said:


>


 Sad yes I feeling it.


----------



## Sana (Jun 3, 2015)

I read an article probably six months ago regarding tarantulas dietary needs.  It didn't say anything specifically about what those needs are.  Basically it said that tarantulas observed outside of captivity would allow certain prey items to pass by them until the type that they were interested in came along.  The theory behind the article was that a tarantula can be missing something in their diet and will seek the prey that contains what it need.  Is it possible that she is missing something essential in her diet that the other tarantulas could provide that standard feeders would not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 3, 2015)

jose said:


> [/COLOR] I have previously checked her and could not find nothing wrong on the outside of her body.




I think you may have misunderstood me or I misunderstand you. Her last molt would not have the pumping stomach/ esophagus in it if it were stuck in her, and you would not see it on the outside of the spider because it is hidden inside it's body. Just looking on the outside of the body of the live spider would not show this is happening.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 4, 2015)

Sana said:


> I read an article probably six months ago regarding tarantulas dietary needs.  It didn't say anything specifically about what those needs are.  Basically it said that tarantulas observed outside of captivity would allow certain prey items to pass by them until the type that they were interested in came along.  The theory behind the article was that a tarantula can be missing something in their diet and will seek the prey that contains what it need.  Is it possible that she is missing something essential in her diet that the other tarantulas could provide that standard feeders would not?


 You know I have thought about that for years, and I do think that there is something missing in their diet that may cause them not to eat. But I can't be certain wether there is any truth to this.

---------- Post added 06-03-2015 at 10:34 PM ----------




klawfran3 said:


> I think you may have misunderstood me or I misunderstand you. Her last molt would not have the pumping stomach/ esophagus in it if it were stuck in her, and you would not see it on the outside of the spider because it is hidden inside it's body. Just looking on the outside of the body of the live spider would not show this is happening.


 I guess I did misunderstood. I don't know if it was a molt issue, though it is possible.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 26, 2015)

*Brachypelma baumgarteni adult female passed!*

As the title says she has passed....................


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear that; and you had tried everything. :-(


----------



## LythSalicaria (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Jose.


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jun 26, 2015)

as far as the missing nutrients in their diets, my 1/2" P. scrofa (I believe the name has been changed recently) would not eat mealworms, or dubia roaches after her molt. so last night she was on her cork bark throne and I touched her front leg with a cricket leg. she attacked that so fiercely I screamed like a girl and jerked my hand back, she did not let go of the cricket leg and held  onto the cork bark to the point that I lifted her AND the cork bark two inches off the substrate. two hours later she was still going to town on that cricket leg... was she not hungry till then, was she refusing anything but cricket? I have no idea.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, they are now in the genus Phrixotrichus.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 27, 2015)

Man I thought good things when you got it to eat the t....then worried as you described its worsening condition....really too bad you lost her...it certainly wasn't for a lack of effort on your part.


----------



## Mavis (Jul 14, 2021)

I have a Lasiodora Difficilis which has not eaten either. It´s been 2 months and no eating at all. Just before she stopped eating at all she became kind of picky to attack her food items, and now I am relying on her abdomen size to tell whether or not she is still healthy, but it is still very worrisome since she has never done that before. Her abdomen is slightly bigger than her carapace so I believe a molt might be underway soon.


----------

